# Repo - The musical



## halfcracked (Oct 13, 2006)

Diddn't see this any where & I thought this would tickle some fancies.

Repo Opera the movie


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse (Jul 23, 2008)

Heard about it, liked the idea. However, saw the trailer and it looks like crud.


----------



## Don of the Dead (Aug 17, 2005)

Looks awesome, sadly, Lions Gate is trying to bury it like Midnight Meat Train.


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse (Jul 23, 2008)

A lot of people saw MMT via Comcast On Demand.


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

I REALLY want to see this! Guess I have to wait 'til it's on video, though. Pooh.


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse (Jul 23, 2008)

The twists and turns this thing has taken- I read Slant Magazine a bit, and they finally put up an online review of Repo, so it's gotten _some_ kind of theatrical distribution. I'm strangely enough not dissuaded to see the movie because of their rating. They didn't attack it very harshly, and their description of the plot actually makes me think of putting aside some of the reservations I had about the lame-sounding music.

I'll have to give it a rent when it's finally released on DVD in 2009.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

just downloaded it watched the 1st 25 mintues... its different but pretty cool. im gunna watch the rest after lunch.

kind a rocky horror blade runner sort a thing

im a musical fan though...and it is a rock opera so if musicals aint your thing then this movie wont be your cup of tea


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

I was almost too disapointed by this. The songs were just not top notch. Still a awesome idea.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

i love this movie. i met the cast at comic con also. idk what it is but im addicted to it. its getting a big cult following her in California the have midnight showing of it once a month in LA and had one in san diego for comic con


----------

